# How Clean Do You Keep Your Moka Pot



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Was in Bologna last weekend staying in a magnificent apartment in the medieval part of town; everything was perfect but the many Moka pots were all caked in coffee oil and gunk.

From this I surmise that the practice is deliberate. Is this right? Is this good practice? If so, it's counterintuitive for me.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A friend of ours who lives in Barcelona and married to a Catalan insists to only rinse in water. But I would agree it is counter intuitive.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I've read that the aluminium versions should only be rinsed, but that the steel versions can be put in the washing machine.

Matt


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I can see that dishwashers would attack the aluminum versions but soap and warm water shouldn't be a problem. My guess is that this is more of a 'seasoning the pot' thing. I have to say they looked grim to me. I know burnt oils on my espresso machine definitely affect flavor adversely. I'm struggling to see that this would be different.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

mathof said:


> I've read that the aluminium versions should only be rinsed, but that the steel versions can be put in the washing machine.
> 
> Matt


With the aggressive nature of many dishwasher products I would not put any aluminium products in the dishwasher.

Having learned the hard way when the core on some tri-ply pans stainless/ aluminium / stainless was being eaten away as well as the handle fixing rivets. manufacturer replaced the pans and stopped recommending a certain dishwasher product.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Coffee oils & brown/black gunk = stale coffee residue...yuk. Will contaminate the next brew.

Just compare to the residue inside a portafilter, under the filter basket.

Next time abroad, take a sachet of Pulycaff with you !


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Huh! Been shouted at again this week for cleaning my pot - chap became quite exercised actually as its my own pot. I just can't see how stale coffee residue is an advantage.


----------



## floydo (Dec 22, 2017)

It is all about the flavor...how much kick do you want from that brew?...some people like the bite of "well seasoned" residue...

Moka pots do tend to overheat coffee. Our stainless is kept very clean, and our E61 Duetto definitely gets an edge when waiting too long to clean the dispersion screen, and upstream water flow area.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

With an aluminium pot I rinse with cold water. I occasional put a couple 'water only hot flush' through the pot. When I think it is time to change the filter plate and seal I scrub behind the filter plate under running water.

As I remember, the makers instructions advised against using detergent, steel wool or other abrasives like baking soda. abrasives

With the stainless steel pot I follow the same procedure, but as yet have not needed to change the filter.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

yuck.

I can't imagine bringing myself to not clean it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Phobic said:


> yuck.
> 
> I can't imagine bringing myself to not clean it.
> 
> View attachment 30884


I bet you're the type of person who washes their teapot too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've encountered this too, the person claiming "this is how the Italians do it"

well, even if encouraged I didn't use that moka pot for brewing


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah.... my Italian friends almost deported me from Italy when they thought I cleaned their Moka Pot with detergent. They just rinse with hot water and that's it.

I don't.  I keep mine nice and clean, wash after every use with soapy warm water, take the screen and seals off and wash them after a few days and Pully after a few weeks.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Clean......a mokka pot.... sacrilege 

I just rinse mine with water, which means I've got quite a black/brown seasoning by now


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jj-x-ray said:


> Clean......a mokka pot.... sacrilege
> 
> I just rinse mine with water, which means I've got quite a black/brown seasoning by now


Wash it up and clean that nasty stuff out!


----------

